# Slideshow, a GIF? I don't think so.



## Trip (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm really having trouble with this and could use a lot of options. So if you have ANY ideas on this subject, please feel more than welcome to reply!

I have a few large images, roughly 700 px wide by 150 px. I want them to fade between each other. I tried using ImageReady to animate them and export as a GIF. But the result is a 600k+ size file. Which is far too big for a website (which is my ultimate goal for this project).

Are there any GIF compressors out there that could help? Maybe a free flash animator that could make a nice fade and a very nice small file?

Any ideas!?


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 31, 2006)

Make sure you "Save for Web" as Gif from photoshop and you'll get much smaller images. Download GifBuilder from versiontracker for a good, free gif animation program: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/10438

If you have Flash you could create a flash presentation using vector graphics instead of raster and get a much smaller file.


----------



## mdnky (Aug 4, 2006)

Are all the source images the same size (easy to fix if not)?  There's a few nice scripts out there that would do the rotation and be a bit easier to implement, not to mention a bit more accessible depending on how you look at it.

This one might be something worth looking into (note: uses the Ken Burns effect...a normal dissolve should be doable).
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/xml/library/x-ajaxslideshow/


----------

